# Screen spot



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a spot on my fish finder screen about 3/8" around. I call it a sun spot, is there any way I can get rid of it? I was told to put a wet towel over it. Any other suggestions? Thanks ahead of time.
Bill


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

This is Stan the man who was with you when we had a chat room help thing going. To your problem hook up your wifes lap top or other computer to see if the sun spots still there. If gone your computers got the problem if still there then it is monitor for sure. If a small monitor toss it as no one can fix them. Last ones I worked on I got same runaround it was to new or to old thus no parts where able be gotten no matter who made it. Radio Shacks only place get parts and they to had non thus how can I fix them. Let me know on what out come on this be after you try another computer to fire it up.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Stan,
The spot I was refering to is on my fish finder screen.
Bill


----------

